# Catfish at Monroe Power Plant



## Luciano

_*Can anyone tell me how the fishing is going at the power plant in Monroe? I wanna go down there and catch some catfish but don't wanna make the drive if they aren't biting.*_


----------



## uofmguy68

can you tell me where the power plant is down by monroe, i was down there before when a friend took me but i am not shure how to get back down there... 

is there the power plant and a nuclear plant down there? it seems like we were on the main road heading down to monroe, just cant figure out where exactly it was...


----------



## Wendy

try using Google Earth to find fishing areas at Fermi

*Kernkraftwerk Enrico Fermi (USA)*
[/COLOR] 


Link doesn't work just copy/paste the name in google and it'll take you to it, you can find roads or areas that look accessable and try it.


----------



## Luciano

It's on Front Street


----------



## Fishermenbonk

I went down there a few weeks ago with my fishing buddy. We got nothing the water is to hot not even the sheepheads were biting. I fish there early spring and late fall an do real good on cats, in the middle of the summer the water gets too hot so it's a waste of time right now but if you have a boat you can go to the cold water discharge side on the left side of the plant to catch all kinds of fish. The hot water side should be ready once the temps start to drop. Give it a few weeks.


----------



## bntz313

went ther a few weeks back any everyone who showed up early were catching tons of keepers. Me n my girls brothers walked up n down talking to people, they showed us they had some nice ones. This was at the monroe powerhouse not the fermi


----------



## Shoeman

Wendy said:


> try using Google Earth to find fishing areas at Fermi
> 
> *Kernkraftwerk Enrico Fermi (USA)*
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Link doesn't work just copy/paste the name in google and it'll take you to it, you can find roads or areas that look accessable and try it.




The catfishing I'm aware of takes place at the coalburner on the Raisin, not Fermi


----------



## twohats

I wouldnt eat to many of the cats. Fish consumption guide for erie advises no consumption of cats.


----------



## kristo27

Was down there 1 week ago edison hot water discharge in front of the rock pile just past the steel bridge 12' water and killed em with the kids night crawlers on jig heads cast out and real in slowwwww broke my sons rod on a 10#er there always there!!!!!!


----------



## engineer20

are the fish safe to eat? what about detroit river cats? what can happen, what's the worse that can happen if you eat, say, 2 big catfish a week from lake erie?


----------



## Shoeman

I would say no, since it's fed from the River Raisin.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Don't keep the big ones. Keep smaller fish, trim the fat, skin them.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

engineer20 said:


> are the fish safe to eat? what about detroit river cats? what can happen, what's the worse that can happen if you eat, say, 2 big catfish a week from lake erie?


First your ears fall off...followed by your nose...eventually leading to the eyeballs exploding and bleeding to death. I'm sure worse things can happen, but generally speaking that's what eating the catfish will do to you.


----------



## Kennybks

MIfishslayer91 said:


> First your ears fall off...followed by your nose...eventually leading to the eyeballs exploding and bleeding to death. I'm sure worse things can happen, but generally speaking that's what eating the catfish will do to you.


My ears will melt and then my eyes

Sounds like BOC CITIES ON FLAME


----------



## Shoeman




----------



## gatorman841

DecoySlayer said:


> Don't keep the big ones. Keep smaller fish, trim the fat, skin them.


That's a top the list of contaminated fish for Lake Erie your better off eating carp


----------



## Raylaser

engineer20 said:


> are the fish safe to eat? what about detroit river cats? what can happen, what's the worse that can happen if you eat, say, 2 big catfish a week from lake erie?


I'd be careful eating 2 meals a week of any Great Lakes fish regardless of species. Most advisories tell you to limit the number of meals you eat of GL fish, but as far as Cats go, definitely don't want to eat them that often. As has been stated already, eat the smaller ones and definitely cut out the fat and skin. Any GL fish will have some level of mercury and other heavy metal contaminants as well as potential amounts of other harmful cancer causing chemicals from agriculture run-off. Especially those caught in the area of the Raisin River delta (the RR has a lot of agra contamination). Moderation is the key for eating fish from SE Michigan and NW Ohio areas.


----------



## Michael Terrell

Raylaser said:


> I'd be careful eating 2 meals a week of any Great Lakes fish regardless of species. Most advisories tell you to limit the number of meals you eat of GL fish, but as far as Cats go, definitely don't want to eat them that often. As has been stated already, eat the smaller ones and definitely cut out the fat and skin. Any GL fish will have some level of mercury and other heavy metal contaminants as well as potential amounts of other harmful cancer causing chemicals from agriculture run-off. Especially those caught in the area of the Raisin River delta (the RR has a lot of agra contamination). Moderation is the key for eating fish from SE Michigan and NW Ohio areas.


When do the piers in monroe mi at the edison plant close 4 the season


----------

